# Whatcha listening to?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mr. Pixie found this for me:






And I requested this:


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Boston, still rockin.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Vintag rock in a vintage store in Dripping Springs, Texas


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm listening to the wonderful silence of no one flapping their gums. The clock ticking I can work with.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Onto the Stones--


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

My Tinnitus.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.concertforgeorge.com/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concert_for_George


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Aerosmith (this was the theme of my senior prom)






One of my fav Aerosmith songs:


----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

In memory:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mr. Pixie and I just danced the two step to this:


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The Box it Came In, by Wanda Jackson.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Greta van Fleet and Jake Kershaw


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Both are Michigan "homegrown" GvF from Frankenmuth and Kershaw from Hastings.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I had been listening to my husband mumble bad words under his breath for about a half hour as he was de-clogging the paper shredder that I jambed again. I got most of it out but now-a-days my hands are not strong enough to pop out the back cover.

I have been playing Johnny Reid to remind him that he loves me even though I am technologically challenged and mess up all our stuff on a regular time line. But I sure have other qualities.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I have the ham radio on right now to decode some FT8 signals on 40m, looking for some DX.

Besides that I'm listening to WTWW on my old SX28 shortwave radio I resurrected over the winter, they had a beautiful program on "Live theater music from the Ozarks" on 5.085MHz, it's Wurlitzer organ music. Gorgeous!


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm listening to the sound of water bubbling into a stock tank lily pond and watching fish nibble at the top of the water. My favorite sound. But as far as music, I hear dh's radio playing Where I Come From sung by Montgomery Gentry.


----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Frogs while watching the sun set.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie and I just danced the two step to this:


"Thank you Jesus, thank you lord..." I love that line, in context.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Just a hopeless romantic  :


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Aerosmith (this was the theme of my senior prom)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sure could get a lip lock on a harp.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

SRSLADE said:


> He sure could get a lip lock on a harp.


In my high school years, Aerosmith was the local up and coming band. The first time I saw them, was at a dance at the Lakeview Ballroom in Mendon,Ma, they set up their own equipment ,changed off stage and came back out to do their set. Joe Perry, legend has it, came from the neighboring town of Hopedale. Great times!


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

LOVE Five Finger Death Punch:










Breaking Benjamin for cleaning the house:





With a little Three Days Grace thrown in:





Or:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Grey Mare said:


> LOVE Five Finger Death Punch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's my kind of music!! Love all of them.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

After a great weekend,getting it done music for a Monday. Do not listen, if you aren't awake yet. Fair warning:


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm glad you asked...


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

NRBQ...


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Doowop from 1961...


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D78082BDB5D1AEA44189D78082BDB5D1AEA&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's an Irish kind of morning...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I like just about everything, country, rock, metal, folk, celtic music, some rap (depends on the artist), adult contemporary, easy listening, soundtracks. I consider myself a music lover, not a "genre" lover. They all have their merits.

However, my go to has always been Supertramp. I can play most albums over again and still love it. Close behind is ELO, Alan Parsons, Dream Theater and Queen.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Birds.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

. I saw these guys in PVD, in '73 ,the opening act, on their first American tour, Queen! Don't get much better than that for 70s RnR. I'm still listening.


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

I mainly listen to smooth jazz and county music


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

crickets and other various bugs


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife likes to play with snakes. Yesterday, a garter snake bit her so hard that she started to bleed. Gonna find her a job at a Snake Farm. Snake Farm just sounds nasty.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Press 1 for balance
Press 2 for available credit
Press 3 for last payment
Press 4 to report a lost or stolen card

I need PRESS SOMETHING TO TALK TO A HUMAN, but that wasn't an option.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Eric Clapton - one more car, one more rider


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The fans, air conditioner, and there is a cat on my desk that is snoring...


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

A truncated May-December and NFL Sunday, Bittersweet, but isn't that Life?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The radio. Garden Line.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> My wife likes to play with snakes. Yesterday, a garter snake bit her so hard that she started to bleed. Gonna find her a job at a Snake Farm. Snake Farm just sounds nasty.


It pretty much is.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

All I can hear is the dog scratching herself, she's at my feet under the desk and her nails echo off the hardwood floors. She's been on Benedryl for a week (3 times a day) because there is no indication of any irritant- no fleas, no ticks, no hot spots, just scratching. I called the Vet yesterday and she was started on Prednisone this morning. Hopefully this works.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

One of those days. 

<iframe width="676" height="380" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> One of those days.


Why does "Five Finger Death Punch", coming from you, not surprise me at all?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Been on the Pandora Jackson Browne channel pretty much all weekend.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Ran into this in of all places youtube a cross between funk jazz and techno at least it's better than elevator music.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The weather report for the Gulf Coast. 

Will have prep.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

80's music, Caravan Palace and Sabaton.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Classic Country on Direct TV..

Early this morning they played "Golden Ring" and I thought about my son that said he wanted to get married for the second time, but felt bad that he could not buy an expensive ring. I had explained that my two marriages cost me less than $500 total and love was what mattered not the cost of a ring... Within an hour he texted that he had proposed and going to courthouse and do it all with a few friends and both of their kids. So, I am gaining a new daughter in law, an 8 year old grandson and a 10 year old granddaughter. Son has a daughter that is 10 and a son that will be 14 next month.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Podcast about personality testing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Podcast about personality testing.


Cool. Was it interesting?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

London Calling-The Clash
Should I stay or Should I Go-The Clash
Train In Vain-you guessed it


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The podcast said personality tests are bunk.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The podcast said personality tests are bunk.


You mean I am not Hufflepuff, wolverine, XTV, Charlie Brown guy?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope. Or the results on the Briggs Meyers test, either.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> You mean I am not Hufflepuff, wolverine, XTV, Charlie Brown guy?


You're a Hufflepuff??!! No way.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bowie will always be a legend.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Bowie will always be a legend.


The "Thin White Duke" RnR royalty,a RnR hero.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The clock ticking. Blessedly quiet house.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Roses are Red, Violets are Blue, when I listen to Metallica, my neighbors do too...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The deaf as a post beagle is running a rabbit in her sleep at my feet, the air conditioner is back on (it's the middle of September damn it!) and one of the cats is batting a catnip mouse on the hardwood floor in the hallway. 

A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> The deaf as a post beagle is running a rabbit in her sleep at my feet, the air conditioner is back on (it's the middle of September damn it!) and one of the cats is batting a catnip mouse on the hardwood floor in the hallway.
> 
> A quiet Sunday morning.


The best kind of Sunday. You and Mr P have a good one!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mockingbirds, finches, brush jay, wind chime, flag clips tapping on the tall pole.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> The deaf as a post beagle is running a rabbit in her sleep at my feet, the air conditioner is back on (it's the middle of September damn it!) and one of the cats is batting a catnip mouse on the hardwood floor in the hallway.
> 
> A quiet Sunday morning.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> Mockingbirds, finches, brush jay, wind chime, flag clips tapping on the tall pole.


Gonna get me some, in a couple of weeks. I am so, looking forward.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Roses are Red, Violets are Blue, when I listen to Metallica, my neighbors do too...


I really wouldn't want to risk blowing my computer speaker so my neighbor can listen to good music. 

This person was good in posting this video. This is the way one of my family member listens to music... (begins about 0:55 and mute your vol)


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nope. Or the results on the Briggs Meyers test, either.


my test is the Briggs & Stratton test, pull on me enough If I start I'm good to go.

Chunky monkey footage.


----------

